# The Psionicle, Part IV



## GnomeWorks (Mar 21, 2002)

This is a continuation of the *Psionicle*.

-----

Recap - the party has just felled an incredibly strong orc, who nearly wiped out Jansson and dealt heavily with Osius.  With his last conscious breath, he remembered who Shardorn was and told her of why he and his employer, Jirlai, were present - to seek a crystal with telepathic powers of a psionic sort.  The orc also asked for the party to forgive him, and that he would assist them if they helped him.  Shardorn has left this decision to the party, as she felt that she was biased.

_Last Few Posts_
*Dalamar*
"I think we should save him. If for no other reason than to find out what he knows and can he help us."
---
*dkoz* 
Desimus reloads his crossbow.  

"I say spare him, but if his word proves to be foul then his life is forfeit" 

 Desimus turns toward shardorn.  

"What of the other," he says pointing at the sleeping orc.
---
*GnomeWorks*
Shardorn nods in agreement with your reasonings. She then follows Desimus' finger. 

"That, I would believe, is Thokk." She says, and her brow furrows with thought. "He joined our mercenary band late, only a few months before I left. I do not know much of him, only that he is much less... experienced and trustworthy, than Keth."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 21, 2002)

_ Osius watchfully retreives his morningstar._

"If he's trustworthy, hire him. Otherwise, bind him and leave him."

spend 1 PP, use Lesser Body Adjustment


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 21, 2002)

(repost from other thread)

_"Before anything I think we might have to either disarm them or tie them up, now, I have something on that donkey of mine but the blasted thing wasn't able to fit down here...safely at least"...a glimmer of madness appears in Sahgrim's eyes before quickly going away, "Anyhow, I can tell if they're lying to me or not, at least for the beginning. Perhaps we could persuade them, mentally?" Sahgrim gives a slight grin, "Oh yea, we should bind that orcs wounds before any decisions."_


----------



## Jarval (Mar 21, 2002)

_Jansson winces as he walks over to the orc._

"If he is a mecenary, then he was just doing his job.  I bare him no ill will.  Save him if you can Shardorn.  And we need not bind him if you think he can be trusted."

_He turns to look at the slumbering orc._

"But what of this one?  What should we do with him?"

"Syld, if I could have use of your dorje I would be greatful.  My wounds trouble me still."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 21, 2002)

"Yes, Shardorm, save him, if you can..."

_Nathan then looks at the still-sleeping Orc, and touches one of his tattoos._

"I'll deal with the other one..."









*OOC:*


NAthan is going to use his Psionic Tattoo of _Charm Person_ on the sleeping Orc, then try and wake him, hoping that the _charm_ will take effect and the ORc will be more cooperative with them.


----------



## dkoz (Mar 21, 2002)

_ Seeing that most of the group has put in their opinion, Desimus walks over to Keth._

_With heat in his eyes Desimus says,_

"It seems that you will be spared and taken into our employ until you have paid back your debt to us.  If you prove yourself well we will reward you what we can.  This other one, Thokk, will be spared along with you, but he will be your responsibility. If he proves our trust is misplaced, both of you will suffer for it. Once you are healed wake Thokk up and explain his situation to him, so he doesn't try to attack us out of confusion."

_Turning to the group._

"Is this acceptable?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 21, 2002)

_"I don't think he heard you Desimus. Yes, you can borrow this if you really need."_

Syld hands the slender _dorje_ to Jansson. It is the color of blood and pulses with energy.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 21, 2002)

_Taking the dorje, Jansson attempts to active it._

"Desimus, Keth has no debt to us.  He was just following orders.  And Thokk should not be his responceability.  He may know as little of him as we do."


----------



## dkoz (Mar 21, 2002)

"Just following orders is an excuse many people in history have used to justify their crimes.  He does not get pardoned from what he attempted to do to us because someone else to him too.  He is a grown orc and can be held responsible for his own actions.  Do you honestly think that he would have given you the same chance had you begged for your life?  I for one think he would have killed, looted, and left each and everyone of us for the crawlers. "

"By making each of these two responsible for each other we can insure, to some small degree, that they will police each other's actions.  Therefore, making it easier for us to trust them and insure they will do nothing to harm us.  It is a fair agreement that benefits us and them."









*OOC:*


 Opps, I forgot he passed out.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 22, 2002)

Shardorn nods her head.  "Then so be it.  I shall awaken Keth."

She touches the fallen orc with her wand, and the mighty orc stirs.  His wounds close slowly, and his grip on the greataxe tightens.

He then rises, to a massive seven feet tall.  He hefts his greataxe up in a mighty swing - and lowers it, holds it horizontally in his hands, and offers it to Jansson.

"I thank you for this gift you have bestowed upon me, O little one.  I mean no disrespect by calling you that, as I do not know your name.  I am truly grateful for you giving me a chance to prove myself to you."

He then looks up, and swings his greataxe over his shoulder in one, clean movement, and you can hear a *click* as he removes his grip from it. "I guess that you wish to follow Jirlai, as he will lead you to the... crystal.  I don't know the way, but I will help out however I can."

---

Nathan - you get your _Charm Person_ tattoo onto the sleeping orc, and then activate it.  You can tell that it works, as the tattoo quickly unravels into nothing.  However, the orc still sleeps soundly.

---

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Zhure - you regain 7 hp.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 22, 2002)

_Jansson hands Syld his dorje back once he has used it, and turns to Keth._

"My name is Jansson, and I take no offence at being called 'Little One'.  After all, it is discripitive "

_Jansson shakes Keth's hand._

"I would suggest we follow Jirlai as quick as we can.  He already has something of a start on us."

*[OOC* Gnome, I'm using the _dorje of lesser body adjustment_ on myself.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 22, 2002)

"I also need to heal more before we run down Keth's employer."









*OOC:*


Use LBA (1 PP each) until closer to fully healed


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 22, 2002)

_Nathan sakes the sleping Orc, trying to wake him._

"C'mon, wakie-wakie..."


----------



## dkoz (Mar 22, 2002)

"We must not wait too long.  We don't know what he can do if he gets to the crystal first."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 23, 2002)

_Nathan shakes the sleeping Orc harder_

"WAKE UP!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 23, 2002)

Nathan - as you shake the orc, he suddenly comes alive.  He shakes you off, stands up, and reaches over his back for his greataxe.

"Thokk - hold!" Keth roars.

Thokk looks at him inquisitively. "Why are you not fighting them?"

Keth replies. "We have been spared.  You were magically put to sleep, and I was nearly slain.  I have bargained for our lives.  They shall let us live, but we must help them.  They wish to destroy Jirlai, and I think that they are also looking for the crystal that Jirlai spoke of."

Thokk shakes his head vigorously. "Is there money involved in this?  I will fight only for pay.  At the moment, I am on Jirlai's payroll."

"Yes, you are on Jirlai's pay," Keth says quietly. "But at the mercy of the foe's blade.  If you choose to fight, Thokk, you do so alone.  I do not fight against old friends."

Thokk hisses, and seems to instantly know of whom Keth speaks. "Shardorn." He then turns, and looks at her with a look of loathing. "Traitor."

Keth's hand goes for his axe. "Thokk.  You will not start a fight here - not now.  Our fight is with Jirlai, now.  You shall follow.  Should you disobey them-" He points at the group in general, "-then they will have no qualms with cutting you down."

Thokk's face cringes slightly, and his eyes narrow even further. "Very well then, Keth.  I shall follow, as I always have.  I shall fight the fights that the employer chooses." He spits on the floor. "But the moment that I fulfill my duties here, then I shall leave.  I will help to destroy Jirlai, then go."

Keth nods. "Shardorn, Jansson - I hope that these are acceptable terms to you?  I am afraid that it is the best we will get."

Shardorn bows her head. "It is not my place to say.  However, we must hurry now - I believe that Thokk's 'oath' of fealty is enough for now.  We must catch Jirlai."

---

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Zhure, Jarval - your uses of LBA powers/dorjes is noted.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 23, 2002)

_Nathan pouts for a fraction of a second, seeing that the_ Charm Person _tattoo seemed to have no effect... He then extends his hand to the Orc, in an offer of friendship, and to help him up._


----------



## Zhure (Mar 23, 2002)

"I guess I'm as ready as I'm going to be." _Osius hefts his morningstar._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 23, 2002)

Nathan - the orc takes your hand, shakes it for a moment, then releases his grip. 

"You shake well, for a human." Thokk laughs, an unusually high-pitched sound that resembles the sound of a sharp object being dragged across a chalkboard.  Thokk stops suddenly after a moment and coughs absentmindedly.

---

The two orcs look at the group expectantly.  They appear to be waiting for orders.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 23, 2002)

"I think we've had enough talking, lets go in pursuit of that other group else we not be able to catch up with them, times a wastin' lets go!"  Sahgrim signals the others to start following the other group.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2002)

_"I agree with Saghrim here. Follow me, I'll take the lead again."_
Syld goes to the tunnel the orcs were guarding, hoping everybody will still be able to see.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 23, 2002)

_Nathan blinks at the Orc, then a smile breaks across his face. _

"Right, well, let's get after this Jirlai guy, eh?!"


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2002)

_After healing himself, Jansson re-draws his sword.  He looks at Keth and Thokk._

"Would you two join me up front?  It makes little sense to have the skilled fighters at the back."


[OOC How many hp am I on Gnome?  I'd like to heal myself back up to at least 16 points.

Did we get any XP from the fight with Keth and Thokk?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 24, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Jansson - you used your _dorje_ 3 times, and gained 19 hit points (2, 1, 8).  Osius, you used your power once, and gained 4 hit points.

New totals...
Jansson - *22*/22
Osius - *20*/28

Those are your current hit point totals.

As for XP... yes and no.  I will give you half the normal amount for them, as you didn't finish them off, but you still put up one heck of a fight against them.  Each of you gains... *87.5 XP per level of experience you have* (thus, if you have the XP for 4th level but don't have all your abilities yet, you count as 4th level... otherwise, you count as 3rd level).







---

Nathan - Thokk looks at you, and replies only with a grin that shows several sharp and pointed fangs.

The two orcs follow Jansson to the front line, behind Syld. "We should be cautious.  Although there are only two others - Jirlai and our goblin guide, Lathe, our leader is a powerful mage.  Although this place is... pulsing with psionics, he can handle the hostility towards his abilities quite well." Keth says as you march along the tunnel.

Syld - as you walk along, you find that the floor suddenly turns slippery.  You try to maintain your balance (Ref save - 11+3=14 vs DC 14+3=17), you slip and fall onto the floor.  Then you remember what happened only moments ago - you manifested _Grease_ into this hallway!

Everyone else sees the little blue's feet skid forward suddenly, his arms reeling backward as he tries to maintain balance, and he falls over.  The two orcs stop behind Jansson as they watch this, and stand there, not commenting.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 24, 2002)

"...watch out for the grease... oops." _ Osius checks to make sure whether the entire hallway is greased, or just the floor._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 24, 2002)

Osius - it appears that only the floor here is greased.  The walls are a little damp, but not slippery.  The floor is greased for a stretch that looks to be around 10 ft. long.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 24, 2002)

Syld dismisses the _grease_ and gets up.
_"Okay. its safe now. Let's try to catch them."_


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2002)

_While waiting for the Grease to be dispelled, Osius will manifest more healing, trying to fix his wounds._

1 PP, LBA, full round action


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2002)

_Once the _grease_ has gone, Jansson moves forwards again._

"It would be an idea to keep an eye out for trouble.  If Jirlai is a skilled mage as you say, he may have set traps for us."


----------



## dkoz (Mar 26, 2002)

_ Desimus takes his place in the marching order._

[edit: vb code]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 26, 2002)

Syld dismisses the grease on the floor with a nod of his head, and you move on down the tunnel.

You pass down 20 feet of hallway, and then come to a turn in the tunnel.  You continue on down to your left, and come to an open secret door in the wall.  Outside of this door, appears to be another of the main tunnels - large and around 10 feet wide.  

Keth speaks. "I would guess that the 'Kreens put the secret tunnel entrances across the halls from each other.  That seems to be the pattern, so far.  I don't know which way Jirlai would have gone.  But I think that, if we keep going down these secret passages, that we can avoid most of the 'Kreens and find an entrance down to the next level."

---

Zhure, your usage of your power has been noted.  You gain *7 hit points* from the power. (Osius' Total - *27*/28)


----------



## Zhure (Mar 26, 2002)

_Sufficiently healed, Osius makes his way toward the front of the party again, and makes sure his psicrystal is out in the open._

"Hopefully he hasn't had enough time to set many traps, and that we'll be alert enough. Either way, let's stay on our goal first, and look for this Jirlai as a secondary consideration."


----------



## dkoz (Mar 26, 2002)

"I agree.  If we get the crystal first Jirlai will find us.  I think we should follow Keth's advice and continue down the secret passages."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2002)

"Seems like a sound plan to me.  Right, onwards then!"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 26, 2002)

_"Let's keep on moving then people."_
Syld continues to the next secret passage and then down after somebody with more strenght has opened it.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 26, 2002)

"Secret passages mean fewer Thri-kreen. I like that plan."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 27, 2002)

The cleric and the two orcs nod in agreement.  You head towards the other side of the door, carefully and cautiously, keeping on eye out for anything that would seem out of place down here in the tunnels.

Seeing the point waiting for someone to open the door, Keth walks forward and shoves on it.  It doesn't budge.  He grunts questioningly, and slams against it again.

"Magic." He states simply, nodding at it. "Back up.  Away from the doors."

After you maneuver out of the path, Keth reenters the tunnel you were in before.  With a roar he starts charging down, and slams into the door.  

There is a loud crash, and a small cloud of dust rises.  After the momentary blindness clears, you can see Keth lying on the floor in front of the door, dazed, and the door still completely intact.

"Ow..." The orc groans.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 27, 2002)

_Nathan & Thokk both bend over, peering down at the 'floored' Keth._

"You okay?" Nathan asks.

_Nathan extends his hand to Keth to help him up._


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2002)

_Jansson goes over to the door and raps on it with the hilt of his sword.  He curses under his breath, something very impolite about mages and their general habits, although no one can quite catch what he says._

"Keth, are your alright?"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 27, 2002)

Syld seems quite astonished.
_"Now _THAT_ is something I didn't expect. Unless any of you knows how to dispel magic..."_ Syld looks at Desimus_"...I guess we will have to move down either of these corridors. So, which one?"_


----------



## Zhure (Mar 27, 2002)

"That or we bash it down, but I don't think that'll succeed. Either direction seems as good as another."

_While the group decides, Osius looks for another secret entrance._


----------



## dkoz (Mar 27, 2002)

_ Desimus shrugs._

"I am sorry my powers are still growing in me.  I do not have the ability to overcome another mage's spells, but I can help us find the other doors if need be."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 28, 2002)

Keth nods his head slightly, wincing.  He gets up by himself, nodding at the door.

"Jirlai did this.  When he heard me call for help, he knew that he would be overrun if he came.  So he ran, and locked the doors behind him." The orc curses under his breath. "I don't know how far he could have gotten.  He has no spells that move himself, as far as I know." Shardorn nods her agreement with this statement. "He will have to move on foot.  We may still be able to catch him."

---

Osius, you find no other secret doors around the now impassible door.  It appears that the only ways to go now are either down one of the main tunnels (left and right from the door you exited), and the tunnel from where you just came from.

However, as you mill about, considering your options, you can hear a slight buzzing, as though something insectoid had been awoken - but from what direction, you can't entirely tell...


----------



## Zhure (Mar 28, 2002)

"well, I didn't expect to find anything. Right or left?"


----------



## dkoz (Mar 28, 2002)

"Left has always been lucky for me in the past.  I think Keth's charge has attracted something's attention."

_ Desimus looks both ways down the tunnel, including up at the ceiling, to see if anything is coming._


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 28, 2002)

_Nathan readies his crossbow as they continue onward._


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2002)

"Hmm, I think the time for stealth may have past."

_Sheathing his sword, Jansson unslings the gun from his shoulder.  He checks that it is loaded and ready to fire._

"We will see how well Tristam's weapon works against these 'Kreen."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 28, 2002)

Syld motions everybody to follow him and then starts to move down the path to the left. He reloads another bolt to his crossbow.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 28, 2002)

As you move to the tunnel on the left, you can hear clickings and clackings that echo throughout your range of hearing.  The sounds seem to be originating from both sides of you.

Then, from the darkness, a Thri-Kreen propells itself forward from the darkness.  As you ready yourself for it's charge, you can hear another scream - from behind the group.  

Two Thri-Kreens charge at you, one from each side, their strange crystalline polearms flailing as they run at you.  Their screams echo throughout the tunnels, and the sounds fill your ears - a sound filled with hatred and loathing, and, perhaps, a hint of fear.

---

Initiative and actions, please.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 29, 2002)

*OOC:*


*Initiative:* 11 + 7 = 18 







_Jansson rests the gun, aims at one of the two 'kreen to the rear of the party and shoots_ (one barrel).

"Oh hells!  This is not what we needed!"


----------



## dkoz (Mar 29, 2002)

*OOC:*


_Initiative: 15 + 2 = 17_





 

_Desimus jumps as the Thri'Kreen comes bellowing the party.  He mumbles some words activating his force shield.  He then fires off a bolt from his crossbow at the Thri'Kreen approaching from behind._

[Edit: very very bad grammar]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 29, 2002)

Initiative: 4+2=6

_Sahgrim stands waiting for the Thri-Kreens, taking a step back, his eyes glazing over as he focuses towards his enemy_

(Sahgrim takes a 5 ft. step back then refocuses initiative, I'm not sure if this is legal so just refocus if I can't make the 5 ft. step.)


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 29, 2002)

_"Dang!"_
Syld fires his crossbow at the 'Kreen coming from direction they were going.

Initiative 11+2=13


----------



## Zhure (Mar 29, 2002)

Initiative = 15 (roll) + 2 (Dex) = 17 

_ Osius manifests Vigor, defensively if necessary, then tries to interpose between the front attacker and the rest of the group, tumbling if needed._


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 29, 2002)

*OOC:*


Initiative 18 (roll) + 2 (Dex) = 20







_Nathan fires a crossbow bolt at the Thri-Kreen coming up behind them._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 30, 2002)

*'Kreens - Round 1*

Initiatives...
'Kreen 2 (Ahead) - *23*
Nathan - *20*
'Kreen 1 (Behind) _and_ Jansson - *18*
Desimus _and_ Osius - *17*
Shardorn - *15*
Syld _and_ Thokk - *13*
Sahgrim _and_ Keth - *6*

The 'Kreen down the tunnel ahead of the group slams into Syld with the force of his running.

_The 'Kreen gets a +2 to it's attack roll and -2 to it's AC for the remainder of the turn.

The 'Kreen gets a 13, which is a miss._


Nathan turns around and takes a shot at the Thri-Kreen charging at the rear of the party.

_Nathan gets an 11, and +3 is a 14, which is a miss._


The 'Kreen behind the party continues charging, and slams into Nathan.

_The 'Kreen also gets the bonuses and penalties listed above for charging.

The 'Kreen gets a 14, which is a miss._

At the same time, Jansson swings the gun around, takes a moment to aim, and fires the incredibly large gun at the 'Kreen to the rear of the party.

_Jansson gets a 19, a critical!  Jansson then gets a 17, and -4 is a 13, which, when the Thri-Kreen's charge and the penetration of the gun is taken into account, is a hit!  Jansson inflicts *19 points* of damage to the *Rear 'Kreen*._


Desimus also shoots at the Thri-Kreen from the rear.

_Desimus gets an 8, and +5 is a 13 - which is a miss._

Osius uses his _Vigor_ power, imbuing himself with additional health.  He then tumbles through the ranks of his friends, and positions himself next to the Thri-Kreen.

_Osius gains *12 temporary hit points*._


Shardorn looks at both enemies for a moment, sees that Osius is getting into combat, and starts heading towards the 'Kreen in front of the party.


Syld shoots at the Thri-Kreen that came from the direction the party was headed.

_Syld gets a 7, and +5 is 12, which is a miss._

Thokk roars in rage, and walks up to the Thri-Kreen, who takes a swipe at the big orc.  In turn, Thokk brings his greataxe down upon it's head.

_The 'Kreen gets an AoO on Thokk, and gets a 3, which is a miss.

Thokk gets a natural 1, a fumble!  Thokk accidentally lets this axe fly, and it hits *Osius* in the head, for *13 points*._


Sahgrim concentrates on the battle for just a few moments, considering his next action.

_Sahgrim's initiative is now 20+2=22._

Keth, seeing that the weapon that Jansson wields is incredibly effective against the Thri-Kreens, moves up to fight the 'Kreen in front.  He pushes Thokk out of the way, and slashes out with his axe.

_Keth gets an 18, a hit!  Keth then proceeds to deal *24 points* to the *Front 'Kreen*._

---

That's round 1.  Damage dealt so far...

Front 'Kreen - *24*
Rear 'Kreen - *19*

Osius - *13* (HP - 27/28)


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 30, 2002)

Syld drops his crossbow to the floor of the tunnel, at the same time drawing his dagger and using it to fend off any attacks.
(Using Total Defense)


----------



## Jarval (Mar 30, 2002)

_Jansson fires the gun again at the same 'Kreen, then drops it to draw his sword._


----------



## Zhure (Mar 30, 2002)

_ Osius shakes off the effects of the axe, then defensively manifests Vigor again, since the original effect lasted only through Thokk's attack._

"Thanks",_Osius says sarcastically,_ "could you direct that better next time?"

_He then brandishes his morningstar at the 'Kreen, hoping to at least help someone else flank._


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Mar 30, 2002)

_Nathan manifests_ Lesser Concussion _on the 'Kreen which he had attacked earlier._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 30, 2002)

Sahgrim will attempt to take a full defense action, dropping his crossbow moving up the where the front kreen, while drawing his enchancted shield and quarterstaff, moving to help the others flank it, or at least get close to it, if possible.


----------



## dkoz (Mar 30, 2002)

_Desimus reloads his crossbow and fires at the rear Kreen again_

"Hit this time!" he says angrily to his crossbow.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Apr 2, 2002)

*OOC:*


 bump... bump... bumpity-bump...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 2, 2002)

There will be a post concerning the battle within the next day or two.  Sorry about the delay, but things have gotten a little busy over the weekend, and I don't expect them to lighten up for a long time.  Expect only a post every two days or so.  Sorry


----------



## Jarval (Apr 2, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *There will be a post concerning the battle within the next day or two.  Sorry about the delay, but things have gotten a little busy over the weekend, and I don't expect them to lighten up for a long time.  Expect only a post every two days or so.  Sorry  *




No problem Gnome.  I hope everything is OK?


----------



## Jarval (Apr 4, 2002)

Bump


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 5, 2002)

*'Kreens - Round 2*

Sorry for the delay, my friends.  This will not be a problem next week.

---

Initiatives...
'Kreen 2 (Ahead) - *23*
Sahgrim - *22*
Nathan - *20*
'Kreen 1 (Behind) and Jansson - *18*
Desimus and Osius - *17*
Shardorn - *15*
Syld and Thokk - *13*
Keth - *6*


The Thri-Kreen in front of the party lashes out at those in front with it's gythka.

_The 'Kreen attacks Osius and Thokk, and gets 17 on Osius and 18 on Thokk, both of which hit.  It deals *3 points* to *Osius* and *9 points* to *Thokk*._


Sahgrim backs off and prepares to defend himself from the 'Kreen, and manages to maneuver around the insectoid.  Osius, Sahgrim, Thokk, and Keth now flank the creature.


Nathan manifests _Lesser Concussion_ on the frontal 'Kreen.  

_The save DC is set to 13, and the Thri-Kreen's 19 easily beats that.  The damage, 2, is halved, and thus the *Rear 'Kreen* takes *1 point*._


The rear 'Kreen swipes at Desimus angrily with it's gythka.

_The 'Kreen gets a crit!  It then rolls a 1, which is a critical miss!  The 'Kreen accidentally hits... itself.  The 'Kreen inflicts *16 points* to *Rear 'Kreen*._

It loses it's second attack due to it's fumble.

Jansson then proceeds to shoot the 'Kreen with the unused barrel of his gun.

_Jansson gets a 17, which is a hit!  Jansson inflicts *9 points* to *Rear 'Kreen*._

Jansson then drops the gun with a loud clang, and draws his sword.


Desimus curses at his crossbow, and shoots at the 'Kreen.

_Desimus gets an 18, which is a hit!  Desimus inflicts *2 points* to the *Rear 'Kreen*._

Osius yells at Thokk, then manifests _Lesser Body Adjustment_.  

_Osius gets 12 temporary hit points._


Shardorn stands about, ready to heal anyone who needs it.


Syld drops his crossbow and prepares to defend himself from any incoming 'Kreen attacks, pulling out his dagger.

Thokk looks around, slightly surprised at his lack of grip on his axe, and decides to punch the 'Kreen in front.

_Thokk gets a 20, which is a hit!  Thokk inflicts *5 subdual points* to *Front 'Kreen*._

The 'Kreen crumples down to the floor, the gythka falling from its grasp.


Keth, seeing that the 'Kreen in back is still alive, throws his greataxe at it.

_Keth gets a 24, which is a hit!  The *Rear 'Kreen* takes *19 points*._

The axe lands in the 'chest' of the insectoid monstrosity, and the Thri-Kreen appears to fly backwards for several feet and land heavily onto the cavern floor.

---

That's round 2, and the final round for the battle with the 'Kreens.

---

Both 'Kreens lie dead on the cavern floor.  A huge axe lies in one's chest still quivers.

None have taken any damage from the attack.  The two orcs recover their weaponry.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 5, 2002)

_Jansson quickly retrives the gun and reloads it, grinning as he does so._

"Gods!  Now this is what I call a weapon!  How did everyone do?  Anyone hurt?"

_Once he's finished reloading the gun, he will seach the 'Kreen, looking for more of the throwing wedges._


----------



## Zhure (Apr 5, 2002)

*Osius*

"I'm slightly wounded, but will be alright. Let's keep going."

IIRC, down 4 real points, up 12 temporary hit points, for four minutes
Yup, just checked. Should be 24/28 + 12 temp


----------



## dkoz (Apr 5, 2002)

_Desimus sighs in relief. _

"I'm okay, but I would have lost my head if that kreen didn't trip when he tried to attack me.  Syld, maybe you should start detecting psionics again, so we will know when more Thri'Kreen approach."

_Desimus reloads his crossbow._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 5, 2002)

_"Good idea Desimus, let's just hope I don't run out of Detects."_
Syld uses another of his talents to manifest _Detect Psionics_
He'll then start heading the way they were going before the 'kreen attacked.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Apr 8, 2002)

_Nathan again readies his crossbow and takes up the rear guard position..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 9, 2002)

*To the left...*

You venture to the left, avoiding stepping upon the broken insect bodies, and collecting interesting items as you pass.  Jansson resumes his hold on his gun, and reloads it as quickly as possible.

_You collect *3 gems* of unknown value, one of which is clear, one is yellow, and one is a dark green.  None show psionic ability within Syld's_ Detect Psionics _power._

_Jansson manages to collect *2 crystalline throwing wedges*, similar to the ones collected earlier._

You venture roughly twenty feet, and find your torchlight and the moonlight from the cleric's holy symbol filling out into a wider cavern.  Tall columns of rock of unusual colors span the space from the ceiling to the floor, a few not quite stretching that far and ending in what appears to be razor-sharp ends.

To your right, the cavern goes another 10 feet or so and curves upward.  To your left, the cavern doesn't appear to end, although the torchlight shows that the wall stays even with the entrance for at least 20 feet.

There appears to be no sign of life in here, and Syld does not detect anything with his _Detect Psionics_, although you hear water dripping down from the ceiling close by.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 9, 2002)

"Hrm, we seem to be finding alot of gems around here, do you think the Kreen are miners?  I don't think so myself, perhaps there is another colony of humanoids around here...Oh well, let's carry on!"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 9, 2002)

_Looking well pleased with his finds, Jansson puts the throwing wedges in his pack and resumes his place in the marching order._

"How many gems have we found now?  It may be that the 'Kreen intend to use them for creating psionic items."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 9, 2002)

*Osius*

"Much as I like the idea of gaining wealth, it's not helping us find the darned artifact. Personally, I want to get it and get out of here before they 'Kreen swamp us.

If they have it in a safe place, is there a chance we could follow their tracks to it?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 9, 2002)

_"I don't think we should head up yet. What do you think?"_


----------



## dkoz (Apr 9, 2002)

"When we came in Syld sensed the aura of the crystal below us.  I think we should go down this left tunnel and not up."

_ Desimus walks over to the entrance of the left tunnel and peers into the darkness._


----------



## Zhure (Apr 10, 2002)

*Osius*

_Osius shrugs and follows Desimus deeper into the Kreen tunnels._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 11, 2002)

*Down to the left...*

The cavern to your left slopes downward at a slight angle.  As you walk carefully among the columns of rock, you can see that the rock formations are very unusual - the geology seems to have changed suddenly in several places.  

As you continue forward, the slope gets slightly steeper.  You go on, and suddenly find yourself at a wall that comes only halfway between the floor and the ceiling.  Down below, you can hear something pulverizing the rocks and walls.  

As the cleric's holy symbol's light floods over the wall, a sudden rainbow of light crosses your eyes, and you are forced to cover them.

You manage to regain your sight, and look below again.  Huge beasts, made out of what seems to be rock and stone, are slowly mowing through the rocky wall.  As they do, veins of various gems - ruby, sapphire, topaz, emerald, even a few diamond - come into view, and the precious gems tumble in chunks onto the floor.  A few scattered Thri-Kreens walk about, gathering up the chunks and placing them in large piles, each one consisting of a different color.

Some sit on the floor near a purplish pile, splitting what appear to be geodes in half and tossing them on the pile.

None of the 'Kreens seem to notice your presence, nor do any of the odd, moving mounds of stone and rock.  

As you look about, you also notice two tunnels, one on either side of the cavern you are in from your present location (right and left).  Both seem to go downward, and the one of the left exhibits what look like the beginnings of a staircase, but it continues on into the darkness beyond the tunnel entrance. 

Thus - below you there is a great cavern, filled with rocky creatures and Thri-Kreen, and many piles of gems of various sorts.  To your right and left are tunnels, both of which appear to head down, the left one appearing to have a staircase.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 11, 2002)

*Osius*

_Osius whispers and points, _"Staircase?"


----------



## dkoz (Apr 11, 2002)

_Desimus's eyes go wide at the mining operation below.  He peers at the rock creatures trying to determine if he has heard of them before (







*OOC:*


 Knowledge (Arcana) +6, if applicable 





).  

After studying the creatures he silently gestures his agreement with taking the stairs._


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2002)

"Wow..." _Jansson says quietly._  "Quite some operation they've got there.  What on earth are those creatures?"

"I think we should try the staircase.  Might be easier going."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Apr 14, 2002)

_Nathan nods his head towards the staircase, and then glances down again at the rocky creatures, trying to figure out what they are..._

(( Knowledge: Psionics +6 ))


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 14, 2002)

_Sahgrim follows the rest to the staircase, getting a bit worried now at the sight of the strange creatures below them._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 15, 2002)

*The Rock Critters and the Stairs*

Nathan and Desimus both manage to recognize the creatures - they are earth elementals.

---

The group heads slowly towards the tunnel with a staircase on your left, cautiously looking below to ensure that nothing in the lower cavern notices you.  As your eyes adjust to the distance, you notice that there are humanoid creatures down there - goblins, orcs, humans, halflings, and a few elves.  They appear to be sorting through the piles of gems, looking for something.  Occassionally a Thri-Kreen strikes one with an unusual whip-like object, and the subject screams out in pain - a strangely muffled sound like the whimpering of a dog.

You step lightly upon the staircase, and find that it is stable.  A few more steps, and you are sure of yourselves that the staircase is real.  As you head down, you find that it is a spiral staircase.

After you go down what seems to be around 20 feet, you find yourselves in a small cavern.  The staircase continues down into the ground, but the step that Syld is on at the moment is quite wide and appears to be melding with the floor here, the dirt being seamless and seems to have been pounded into the floor with the passing of many creatures.

There is a doorway in the wall of this cavern, and as you look out, you find that you are in a small cavern off of the main one you saw earlier from above.  You also notice that there is a Thri-Kreen standing just outside the cavern's entrance.  It doesn't appear to have seen you, though, as it is watching the mining operation with great interest.

Nothing outside your small cavern seems to have noticed you.  The cavern you are in is completely bare, other than the staircase and the entrance.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 17, 2002)

"What now lads?" Jansson whispers to the others.  "I think heading into the main cavern may be a mistake."









*OOC:*


 How many 'Kreen are there in the main cavern?













*OOC:*


----------



## Zhure (Apr 17, 2002)

*Osius*

"I've no clue. Will someone see if they can detect the artifact?" Gholog whispers.


----------



## dkoz (Apr 17, 2002)

"We might be able to detect the crystal from the relative safety of the overlook. " he whispers.

_Desimus will quietly ascend the stairs back to the overlook, cast detect magic and sweep the cavern and surrounding areas for arcane auras. If there are any present he will focus on them and use spellcraft to determine their nature._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 17, 2002)

[oo]What do I find out of this cavern and the previous one with my _Detect Psionics?[/ooc]

"Well, I could charm one of those elves and have them cause commotion... but then I would have to speak my proposal and it wouldn't be of any use.
I could manifest Grease under one of the 'Kreen to start commotion though._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 17, 2002)

*OOC:*


What do I find out of this cavern and the previous one with my _Detect Psionics_? It is still on, isn't it?







_"Well, I could charm one of those elves and have them cause commotion... but then I would have to speak my proposal and it wouldn't be of any use.
I could manifest _Grease_ under one of the 'Kreen to start commotion though._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 18, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Dalamar, I don't think it has been 3 minutes since the last time you started up your detect power, so I'll say that it's still on.







Syld - you detect, once again, an incredibly strong telepathic aura below you.  This time, though, it's a lot closer - it seems to be almost right beneath you, give or take around 10 feet.  The material of the floor makes it difficult to pinpoint an exact location of the crystal.  The 'Kreens, of course, radiate moderate psionic auras, and you are familiar with their psionic fields - they are pretty much the same kind of Thri-Kreen you've run into throughout the rest of the tunnel; there are 14 Thri-Kreen in the cavern, by your count.  Also, a few of the veins seem to be radiating minimal psionic power, and it feels more like raw psionic energy than refined power.

Desimus - You detect almost nothing arcane in the area.  However, there seems to be something out there, hiding among the various outcroppings in the far left reach of the cavern.  The psionic auras around you are very limiting to your spell, and you can't make anything else out about the arcane source that you see.  Homing in on it does nothing, although it does seem to be powerful - more so than you are, but not by much.  You do manage to catch a physical glimpse of it, though - it's definitely a humanoid of some sort, and not one of the smaller races (halfling or goblin).

---

As for the number of 'Kreen present, there would appear to be around 10 - that you can see.  They seem to be clustered around the veins and the earth elemental, although a few are walking about and lashing the humanoid slaves.  As for the big earth creatures - there are currently five within your range of vision, and neither Desimus nor Syld can count any more than that.  The humanoids number around 20, from what you can see.

Nothing seems to have noticed you, other than a single humanoid.  It seems to be watching you from a distance, but is trying to be cautious about it - and failing.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 18, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius scrutinizes the humaoid watching them. Of what race is he?


----------



## dkoz (Apr 18, 2002)

_Desimus moves back from the edge so the all the creatures below (including the humanoid) can't see him._

He whispers to the party, "I think that other spell caster...what’s his name....is down there in the rubble."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 19, 2002)

Osius - the humanoid appears to be human.

At Desimus' remark, Keth looks up. "Jirlai?  That is Jirlai out there?"

As Keth says this, Thokk looks out at the human with a thoughtful expression on his face - and the orc smiles slightly.

Shardorn looks worriedly at the human, considering something. "Perhaps it is.  But why would he want to be in a place where all the Thri-Kreen are?"

Suddenly, Thokk yells out: "Jirlai!" With a swift, smooth move, the orc heaves his greataxe into the cleric, who falls after taking the vicious blow. "_Dakar ak dagad dak rargada!_" (For those of you who can speak orc, the translation is: "You and I kill enemies!")

Keth looks around for a split second, then thrusts his weapon at Thokk. "_Dakar gojak!_" (Orc; trans: "You dog!")

The two orcs face each other, ignoring the rest of the group.  The Thri-Kreen have taken notice of the quarrel, and are slowly advancing, wielding their strange crystalline lashes but also pulling out their unusual polearms and their crystal throwing wedges.  The 'Kreen immediately outside the small cavern turns, and begins clicking orders to the others that are approaching.  The elementals continue their work, apparently not paying any attention to the disturbance.  The humanoid workers, however, take a keen interest in the occurence, and are watching very closely - a few even picking up rocks or gems.

The humanoid figure remains as such, and seems to not care about the orc calling out a name.  However, a strange, ghost-like hand materializes suddenly out of thin air, beckoning at the group with a gesture of defiance. 

Desimus - the glowing hand is a source of arcane magic.  It appears to be a conduit of some sort, although what it is a conduit for, you cannot fathom at this point.

---

Actions (and initiative, if you decide to fight), please.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 19, 2002)

Initiative: 8 + 7 =15

_Jansson rases the gun and shoots Thokk with both barrels._

"Die, you bastard!" he says with a look of total fury.

"Keth, it's time to back your words with actions.  Stand by us, or join the mage." _he snarls._

"Can anyone heal Shardorn?  If so, do it quickly, as we're about to be overrun with 'kreen."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 19, 2002)

Initiative = 17 (roll) +2 (Dex) = 19 

Osius moves a 5-foot step closer to Shardorn and activates the Crawling Tattoo of Lesser Body Adjustment.


----------



## dkoz (Apr 19, 2002)

Init: 13 + 2 = 15

To the humanoid workers: "The Thri'Kreen are our enemies! Rise up against them and we will guarantee your freedom!" [Diplomacy +6]

_Desimus casts sleep (save DC 16) into an area (15ft burst) that will effect the most Thri'Kreen at once.  Preferably effecting Jirlai also._









*OOC:*


 Gnome do you have a map of PC and creature positions. This seems like it is going to be a complicated battle and we might need the layout.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Apr 20, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Roll 10 +2 (Dex) = 12 







_Nathan steps back, getting as close against the wall (and out of sight) as he can, then activates his_ Psionic Tattoo of Invisibility_, and waits, quarterstaff in hand..._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 20, 2002)

Init 6+2=8

Syld draws the jet black gem from his belt . He yells at the 'Kreens in undercommon.
_"Silas ih ad wu ska odda ji luva!"_ (Trans; Surrender now and we will let you live!)
He then readies an action to use the powerstone against any 'Kreen attacking them, aware of the fact that he might suffer brain burn from the stone.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 23, 2002)

dkoz said:
			
		

> *Desimus casts sleep (save DC 16) into an area (15ft burst) that will effect the most Thri'Kreen at once.  Preferably effecting Jirlai also.*




IIRC, 'Kreen aren't affected by _sleep_ spells since they don't um... sleep   Same as with elves.  Plus they've got too many HD to be effected.

Oh, and bump


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 24, 2002)

*Round 1 - The Big Battle*

I apologize for the delay, but there has been a lot going on IRL.

*Initiatives*
Osius and Elementals - *19*
'Kreens - *18*
Desimus and Jansson - *15*
Nathan and Keth - *12*
Humanoids - *12*
Syld, Shardorn, Jirlai - *8*
Thokk - *7*


Osius moves over to Shardorn and taps a tattoo at her.

_Osius' tattoo heals *Shardorn* for *4 points*._

As he does so, the elementals continue pounding into the earth, ignoring the combat occuring behind them.


The 'Kreens advance slowly, walking cautiously towards the group.  They are pulling out their assorted weapons, although they are currently just clicking their mandibles in communication.


Desimus, the humanoids appear to agree with your offer.  However, rather than going after the 'Kreen immediately, they hang back, gems and assorted rocks at the ready. 

Desimus also casts a spell, and there is a bright flash of red and purple in a circle, centered roughly 10 feet away from Jirlai.  However, the spell doesn't seem to be affecting anything within it's range.

At the same time, Jansson yells in rage, and fires the immense gun at Thokk.

_Jansson gets a 15 and a 16.  He gets a -4 penalty because of his size and inproficiency, as well as a -2 because of accuracy, for a total of a 9 and a 10.  However, the gun has a penetration of 4, and so Thokk's AC counts as 4 lower.  Both of the barrels, surprisingly enough, hit!_

_Jansson inflicts a total of *23 points* of damage upon *Thokk*!_

There is a sudden, loud sound and a flash.  Thokk buckles suddenly, although he remains standing.  However, Jansson is blown away by the force of the weapon and falls prone 10 feet behind his original location, right next to the staircase.


Nathan takes a step back, taps one of his tattoos, and suddenly disappears from sight.

At the same time, Keth cleaves his greataxe through Thokk.

_Keth gets a 26, which is a hit!  Keth inflicts *23 points* of damage to *Thokk*._

Thokk looks up at Keth with a look of despair, then falls over, quite dead.

"Jansson.  I remain true to my word." The orc says, readying his greataxe for the next enemy.


The humanoids remain standing and armed, watching for an opportunity.  As it stands, six of the Thri-Kreen are keeping an eye on them, although neither group is threatening or ordering the other around.


Syld yells out something in an unusual tongue, although it appears that the Thri-Kreen understand him.  They look at him quizically, and they continue to communicate with each other in their clicking language.

Shardorn remains unconscious, although she does look slightly better.

Jirlai makes no movement.  However, the unusual spectral hand that appeared moves towards Osius, and touches him slightly.  

Searing pain runs through Osius' arm, and there is a shower of purple and red sparks.  However, the spell succeeds.

_*Osius* takes *4 points* of *cold* damage.  Osius also makes a Fortitude save, and gets a 13 - which is successful._

The hand releases it's grasp on Osius, and remains floating in the air, waiting.


Thokk lies on the ground, quite dead.

---

That's round 1.  Sorry about not having a map, but you are all still in the small cavern off of the staircase.  Jirlai is outside, and appears to be around 20 feet away from the small cave's entrance.  The Thri-Kreen vary from right outside the entrance to the cave to 60 feet away from the entrance, and the humanoids and the elementals are all beyond that distance, up to what looks like 100 feet.  The two orcs were fighting a few fight inside the cavern entrance.

Damage taken thus far...
Osius - *4 points*
Shardorn - *Unconscious*


----------



## Zhure (Apr 24, 2002)

*Osius*

"Ow!"

Osius manifests Vigor, defensively if necessary, then tumbles as close to the spellcaster as possible.

hit points: 21/28


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2002)

_Jansson puffs a couple of times, trying to get his breath back having been winded by the recoil._

"Good man Keth, glad you're with us." he says as he reloads the gun.  "Gods, I hope I don't have to use both barrels again in a hurry."

Taking quick stock of the situation, Jansson calls out to Osius.  "I'd stay back for the moment.  We need to take down that mage, but I say do it from a distance.  It doesn't look like the 'kreen are hostile to us yet."

"Syld, tell them why Jirlai is here.  If they know he means to steal the gem they may like him a little less."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 24, 2002)

Syld yells at the 'Kreen again.
_"Mage on grat ji, ul odda stilar psionic gamen!"_ (undercommon; Wizard is behind you, he will steal psionic gemstone!)
He then whispers to his companions:
_"I think they're going to be really pissed off when they find out that we're going to steal it too."_

He readies to use the powerstone again, intending to manifest _Concussion_ from it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 25, 2002)

Initiative: 17+2=19

_Sahgrim gets his act together and turns his attention towards the wizard, he takes a 5 ft. step back, unstrapping his crossbow and loading it with an arrow..._


----------



## dkoz (Apr 25, 2002)

_Angrily realizing that his spell was ineffective, Desimus just fires his crossbow at Jirlai._









*OOC:*


 I knew that the sleep spell wouldn't affect Kreens and probably the wizard too, but Desimus didn't since he has never dealt with Kreens before and only had a guess about Jirlai's power (level). Know he knows and knowing is half the battle!
I have also been having a bunch of trouble getting on to these boards (like almost everyone else).  That’s why this OOC is here and not in the OOC thread.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Apr 26, 2002)

_Holds his action, crossbow ready, still invisible._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

*Round 2 - The Big Battle*

*Initiatives *
Osius and Elementals - *19*
'Kreens - *18*
Desimus and Jansson - *15*
Nathan, Keth, Humanoids - *12*
Syld, Shardorn, Jirlai - *8*

Osius manifests quickly, and tumbles towards the rock where Jirlai is.

The elementals continue to ignore the fight.


The 'Kreens decide that perhaps they should stand guard and watch the proceedings.  They appear to be amused by the fact that the group before them is trying to kill the human behind the rock!


Desimus fires his crossbow angrily at Jirlai.

_Desimus gets a 13, and +4 is a 17, a hit!  Desimus inflicts *2 points* to Jirlai._

Jansson reloads his gun.


Nathan remains unseen.

Keth is apparently holding himself back, awaiting your orders.  He looks at Jirlai with a face of extreme hatred, and his greataxe is out - and he is holding it as though he is going to throw it very quickly at Jirlai.

The humanoids continue to stand there, awaiting their chance to destroy their captors.  They don't dare make a move, though, because only a few dozen feet behind them, the elementals continue digging.


Syld yells out to the Thri-Kreen in undercommon.  They seem to understand, as one of them points at Jirlai.  The 'Kreen begin advancing towards him, very slowly, as though suspecting a trap of some sort.

Shardorn continues to be unconscious.

Jirlai, seeing that the Thri-Kreen are coming towards him, points a strange-looking staff at them.  The staff is tipped on either end with a glistening diamond.  From the end that Jirlai has pointed at the Thri-Kreen, a long cone of wind issues forth, and is followed by shards of ice and snow.

_*Each 'Kreen* take *33 points* of damage._

All of the Thri-Kreen, save the one who had pointed, drop.  There are small sparks of red and purple, but evidently nothing could stop the staff's effect, whatever it was.

Jirlai stands up, and leans somewhat upon his staff.

"So, we meet, not-so-friendly adversaries.  I would guess that we are after the same thing - it is no coincidence that Shardorn is with you.  She would know that Ratheqar would send someone down to fetch the Crystal."

"You may ask yourselves - why did I not use my staff upon you.  A simple answer, really: you have two of my underlings with you, Shardorn and Keth.  I would not harm them simply to get at you.  No, I am a man of more honor than that."

"I offer you a choice, now.  Listen closely.  I will allow you to live, and take the orc and goblin with you, so long as you leave this place immediately.  There is an entrance-" He points to the stairs. "-above us, in the back of the cavern above."

"The second choice - return my followers to me, and I may allow you to take the Crystal from this place.  I might even tell you where it is, if you need to know."

"The third - one of you faces me in one-on-one combat to the death, and the winner takes all.  In such a situation, of course, I understand that you would not be willing to fight me so long as I hold the staff - thus, I would relinquish it for the duration of the battle.  I understand the rules of fairness, but I will only go so far."

"Well, what say you?  I want your answer soon.  There are more 'Kreen in this place than you find ants in an anthill, and just because you haven't seen many, doesn't mean they aren't there.  We took the secret passages - there was a cavern up there chock full of Thri-Kreen larvae and females."

Jirlai turns to face the Thri-Kreen still standing. "If you so much as wiggle your little antennae, I will kill you."

He then turns back to you. "There should not be another group of 'Kreens coming down here for a half-hour or so.  I give you that long to discuss the situation.  Should any of you decide to try to attempt to kill me without fair warning..." He pats his staff. "Then I shall return the favor by killing you."

He then sits down upon the rock he was hiding behind, and gazes throughout the cavern.

---

I don't want to pressure the group here.  Thus, I give you a period of 36 hours to discuss this situation.  At the end of that time, I shall say that a half-hour has passed and that Jirlai demands your decision.

Your three choices are - *1* take Shardorn and Keth with you, and leave; *2* leave Shardorn and Keth with Jirlai, and possibly take the crystal; *3* fight one-on-one with Jirlai, and the winner takes all (crystal, Shardorn, Keth).


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2002)

*Osius*

Quietly and aside to Shardorn. "It's really up to you. We cannot decide your fate."

Quietly, to the group: "If we take the first option and leave Shardorn and Keth unwillingly with Jirlai, we are succumbing to evil for simple gain of a powerful item and this I cannot abide.

If we take the second option, again leaving Shardorn and Keth unwillingly, it is also evil and there's no guarantee we will get the item.

If both Keth and Shardorn want to willingly rejoin Jirlai, then it becomes a different matter altogether. Only the first option makes sense though, as the second one makes no guarantee.

The third option is the one least likely for me. Perhaps if we all pool our resources of magic and psionics, one of us can beat Keth, but it probably won't be me, as I've little I can add to others' abilities and my own don't seem to be in his league. That staff blast would've obliterated me, I am sure..."

Osius pauses,"... unless it's mental combat! Can one of you beat him in a duel of minds?"

OOC: Sundays is a longggg day for me and I will be unable to post most of the day, so that expresses my best opinions at the moment. If I don't respond in time for the decisions, base it on what I've listed here


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Just a quick reminder, Shardorn is still unconscious.  You healed her, and she's not bleeding anymore, but she's still out cold.

I'm sorry about putting a restriction on how long you can talk about this, but I think that it was somewhat necessary.  It adds a touch of realism, although it is a little unfair considering that this is a PbP game and not in-person.  However, 36 hours gives you until around 10:00pm CST on Sunday night.  I hope that's enough time for you to discuss your dilemma and come up with a solution.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2002)

> Osius pauses,"... unless it's mental combat! Can one of you beat him in a duel of minds?"



_"Good idea. Unless he has some psionic training, which I highly doubt deeming from the fact that he uses magic, his mind can't stand it he will pass out for a moment. 
If any of us psionics will fight him, I will hand over the powerstones I have collected. Some of them include combat powers, unfortunately some more powerful than our own power which makes them dangerous to use.
I _might_ also give my drilbu, but that won't propably be really useful."_


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2002)

"If any of us are to face him in physical combat, I would suggest myself for it.  As Osius says, if we pooled our resources we could perhaps give me enough of a boost to take Jirlai."

"Or we have the gun.  A shot from it might be enough to kill Jirlai outright."

"I am reluctant to leave Keth and Shardorn with this mage, as he has already tried to kill Shardorn.  But I don't think we can leave this mage with the crystal, and even if we were to abandon our friends we have no guarantees that Jirlai will not kill us anyway."

"A duel of minds might work, but do not forget that those lacking our mental talents are very resistant to our combat powers."

"Since I doubt this mage will stand by his rules I see no need for us to either.  We have many lives at stake here, and I would be willing to break my word to save them.  Since Nathan is invisible, perhaps we might use that to our advantage if one of us is to fight Jirlai.  If we have secured his staff out of his reach, we might gain much with such a surprise attack."

[OOC  Ohh, bit of tough choice you've given us here Gnome   Might be an idea to extend the deadline to Monday though, as some people don't post much over the weekend.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *[OOC  Ohh, bit of tough choice you've given us here Gnome   Might be an idea to extend the deadline to Monday though, as some people don't post much over the weekend. *




*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


True, true.  I made it a difficult choice on purpose.  As for the deadline - I think I can allow that.  I just put down the first number that came to my head, that seemed to be fair.







Okay - the deadline has been extended until *Monday, 9:30pm CST*.  That is when I will post Jirlai's reaction to whatever you have decided.  I agree with Jarval - the original was perhaps a little too strict.  However, I want to portray the feeling of limited time to consider your actions.  In a PbP game, that is hard to measure... especially with the boards being messed up.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Okay - the deadline has been extended until Monday, 9:30pm CST.  That is when I will post Jirlai's reaction to whatever you have decided.  I agree with Jarval - the original was perhaps a little too strict.  However, I want to portray the feeling of limited time to consider your actions.  In a PbP game, that is hard to measure... especially with the boards being messed up. *




Thanks Gnome   Very tense situation we've got here!  Good stuff!


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Apr 28, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Does it appear to Nathan that anyone has seen him? If not, then Nathan is going to telepathically (_Lesser Mindlink_, free uses, see here) to ask the others if he should risk sneaking around behind Jirlai and making a first strike, either with a weapon or by grappling/pinning him... 







*OOC:*




(( oh, I won't have 'net access tonight from around 7:30pm EST 'till tomorrow morning; hopefully I'll be able to enact my Cunning Plan before then...  ))


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

Nathan, it doesn't appear that anyone has noticed you.

And don't worry about the time, I set it back to 9:30pm CST tomorrow, so there should be plenty of time for everyone to consider their options, and to take action, if they wish.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Maybe Jansson should give Nathan the gun?













*OOC:*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 28, 2002)

(I bumped the OOC page last night if you perfer to discuss it there...)


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Apr 28, 2002)

(mentally to Jansson) "If you gave me the gun, I could try and sneak around behind him, put the barrel near Jirlai's ear, and when it fired, he'd probably be deafened... and much easier to handle..."


----------



## dkoz (Apr 29, 2002)

"When I sensed Jirlai's arcane aura earlier he didn't seem much stronger in his powers then I am myself. I believe that Osius would have a very good chance at beating him, especially with his resistance to arcane magics."

To Osius: "If you step up to the fight I can give you this healing potion (Cure Light Wounds) and provide you with a simple magic spell that would increase your chances of resisting his magic (Resistance)"

Desimus says with extreme conviction, "If Osius chooses not the fight I will.  We cannot let the crystal fall into this mage's hands or allow him to enslave Shardorn or Keth."









*OOC:*


 Thanks for extending the time. I have been camping all weekend and just got home.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

"Jansson is the finer warrior, but I will accept the duty if no one else will."









*OOC:*


 Nathan picking up the firearm won't make it invisible, since he's already invisible.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2002)

"I will step aside if another wishes to take this duty, but it makes little sense for me not to fight."



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Jansson is the finer warrior, but I will accept the duty if no one else will."
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


  See the OOC thread for a solution to this.













*OOC:*


----------



## dkoz (Apr 29, 2002)

"So, it seems we have decided to fight him.  Jansson, if you are up to the task I will give you what ever assistance I can."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius steps up to Jansson and transfers a crawling tattoo onto him, if he's willing.

OOC- Lesser Body Adjustment crawling tattoo 

"If you activate it on yourself, it will give you healing."

Osius then uses his last crawling tattoo on Shardorn, hopefully reviving her to help assist in preparing Jannson.

Whether it works or not, he also heals himself with a quickly manifested power.

OOC- Lesser Body Adjustment on self


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2002)

Jansson willingly accepts Osius' tattoo.  "Thank you, and thanks for the offer of help Desimus.  I may well need all we can muster.  For myself, I can use both Valor and Vigor before the fight begins.

"I will give Nathan the gun, in case the fight goes ill for me, or our mage friend decides to play unfair.  I would suggest the rest of you are ready for action, as I doubt this will be a fair fight."









*OOC:*


 I'll manifest both _Valor_ and _Vigor_ before I fight Jirlai, giving me 9 tempory hit points and +1 to my first saving throw.













*OOC:*


----------



## dkoz (Apr 29, 2002)

_Desimus hands Jansson his cure light wounds potion._

"You may keep this for the fight or use it to heal Shardorn if you think that would be of more use. With your permission I will cast a spell of Resistance on you to help you in the battle."

_Desimus attempts to cast Resistance on Jansson._








*OOC:*


 I am not sure if it will stack with Jansson's Valor 







_Desimus reloads his crossbow for future use. During the battle he casts detect magic and studies the mage closely for any sign of "foul" play._


----------



## Jarval (Apr 30, 2002)

"Any aid is most welcome, and the spell sounds very handy, but I think the potion might be better used for Shardorn."



			
				dkoz said:
			
		

> [B_Desimus attempts to cast Resistance on Jansson._
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 I've just checked Valor, and it works as a free manifestation when you need it.  So I'll go with Resistance for now and Valor if/when it's needed.













*OOC:*


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 30, 2002)

Osius - your tattoo restores *4 hit points* for *Shardorn*.  She still doesn't wake up, although she does look a lot better.

Jansson, Desimus - Yes, the _resistance_ will stack with the _valor_, because they are from different forces, although this is a rare occasion that they will work together in.  However, Desimus, you need to get over Jansson's resistance... >rolls< and you get a natural 20, which is more than enough to overcome Jansson's spell resistance.

Also, as a word of note... anyone can use a wand, dorje, or widget (tech equivalent of a wand), assuming that they can overcome their resistance to the object.  No other object that normally requires knowledge of a spell, power, or device can be used by those without that knowledge, though.  Thus, only Desimus can use the staff because only he is of magic, the rest of you are psionic.


----------



## dkoz (Apr 30, 2002)

_Desimus walks over to Shardorn and pours his potion into her mouth_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 30, 2002)

Desimus - the potion heals Shardorn for *3 points*.
*[/OoC]*

Shardorn wakes up, albeit very slowly. "That was painful..." She says with a moan. "What's going on now?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 30, 2002)

Jirlai stands up, and looks the group over.

"Well... I see that you have revived my cleric... excellent..."

He sets his staff down lightly upon the rock he was hiding behind earlier.

"Well.  We have but a little time before a half hour has passed.  Have you decided upon your course of action?  I would like to end this rather soon.  I have made a deal with... certain people, that the Crystal would be delivered to them in a timely manner.  Therefore I have little time to sit and play games with you."

He sighs sarcastically, and crosses his arms.

"Well then?  Have you made your decision, or are you going to make me wait the remainder of the half hour I have given you, just to spite me?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 30, 2002)

Jirlai speaks once more, and arrogance is strong in his voice, as is sarcasm.

"Well, I see that you have used up all of the time I have given to you.  You don't seem to understand - I don't _have_ to give you a choice in this matter.  I could easily kill you all.  You will make your decision, and make it now!"

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Please understand, folks, that I am not trying to be rude or angry, that I understand that there may have been RL circumstances keeping you from posting within the timespan I set.  In no way is my opinion being reflected in what Jirlai is saying.







"However... I am a reasonable man.  I see that you have not had time to prepare entirely." He sighs. "I know that the 'Kreen are coming.  However, I shall stop them.  Of course, it will limit your options for leaving this place... but I am sure that you will learn to cope... or die down here..." He smiles a cold smile as he lifts his staff, and points it at the overhang above.

"_Kaladok_!" He yells, and a stream of ice emanates from the staff.  As it does, a wall of pure, seamless ice appears in the overhang, completely blocking the view to the floor above.  He speaks the word again, this time pointing the staff at the small cavern with the staircase in it - the steps of the staircase heading up becomes a solid wall of ice.

"I have bought you time.  However, they will soon find another way down.  I am not certain where the other entrances are, but I assure you, we have less than ten minutes." He sits. "I, at least, have the satisfaction of knowing that I will leave this place alive.  Do you?" He smiles icily at you.

*Deadline for choosing an option has been pushed back to 7:00pm CST on Tuesday, April 30, 2002.*


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (Apr 30, 2002)

*I am the Narrator of My Mind*

"Why am I here? Well I came down here to find my sister... though I really can't remember when I lost her, or where she could have went. I suffer from acute amnesia. I have trouble remembering cause after I see effect. Does that make sense? I guess not..."

"I can remember something, until it starts something else. I know I have a sister, and I know I love her. She is gone now, and that is the effect of some action I can't remember."

"That is why I look for her in strange places... though I can't remember the names of any of those places. I came down here, probably off some hint that was at least credible. I came down here and looked for her, and something happened. Now that something has happened I forgot why I was here in the first place."

"Don't think I always forget... my mind is selective. It tends to focus on forgetting anything to do with my sister. Sometimes I think it is someone else's doing that I can't remember. What happened to me? What happenened to my sister?"

"I forgot my name... that is one thing I know I forgot. Every once in a while I change my name to suit a purpose. Some time ago I was doing something, and someone called be Abe. I forget who they were, and why they called me that."

"Now I am known as Animus... and I am an Abdicerer. I leach off of the powers of my enemies minds to fuel my own power. This is evil, no? I don't think I am evil... but I am compeled to drain the energy of my foes anyway."

"I am lost in this cave... there are many earthy creatures, and lost miners down here. I heard a noise far away... I wonder who could be so loud when the only noise I can make is breathing."

"Oh, you did not notice? My tounge is cut, removed completely. I know it was done with a knife, and I remember the face of the man that did it. I don't remember why he did it. It made me angry... but maybe I deserved it. I could have commited a crime, maybe that is why my sister was taken from me. Do you know? Do I know? Who Knows?"

Making a Move Silently check to move closer to the party. (+3 Rank +2 Dex)









*OOC:*


 The Above: This article is taking place in my own mind. If you can't tell already, I think about myself in third person. This is because I am... detached. I have a reluctant memory, and I have no tounge. If anyone can understand telepathy, they may hear me, otherwise you will have to listen to me through actions more than words.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Apr 30, 2002)

_*telepathically to Jansson* "I'm gonna go ahead and try to sneak around behind him, try to ge that staff away from him...."_









*OOC:*


 0 ranks in Move Silently, +2 Dex 







_Nathan mentally prays to whoever is listening that his footfalls are silent..._


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (Apr 30, 2002)

Making a Move Silently check to move closer to the party. (+3 Rank +2 Dex) 

"Hello... can anyone hear me?" Animus whispers in his own thoughts.

"Hello? Do any of you know my sister?" Animus whispers to himself... knowing full well that nobody he is looking at can hear him or respond. At least, this is what he thinks, as he does not suspect anyone he can see has telepathic senses.


----------



## Jarval (May 1, 2002)

"Jirlai, I will duel you.  You have agreed to release your staff while we fight.  Are there any other conditions?"

Jansson will start to ready himself for the fight to come.









*OOC:*


 Before the duel with Jirlai starts, Jansson will manifest _Vigor_ on himself, use a charge from his _Dorje of Biofeedback_ and has Desimus' _Resistance_ active.  He'll also use _Valor_ for any saves he may need to make.  He also has 3 _psi tattoos of Lesser Body Adjustment_.













*OOC:*



This gives him 37 hit points (28 normal, 9 tempory), +1 to all his saves (+2 when using Valor), and takes the first 2 points of any damage as subdual.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 1, 2002)

Jirlai smiles, and rises.

"Ah, very well then.  I see that at least one of your number is brave enough to fight me." He nods at Jansson. "I admire your courage, halfling.  For surely, you know you shall die.  Your sacrifice will have been in vain."

He nods his head in agreement with Jansson. "Yes, I did say that." He sets it down lightly on the rock behind him. "And no, there are no other stipulations.  This is a duel to the death, winner takes all - all being my followers and the Crystal below us."

He smiles coldy. "And, of course, if you cheat... I will kill all of you.  With no hesitation.  I am an honorable man.  Towards those without honor, however, I am ruthless without stipulation."

---

Initiative and first action, Jansson.  Your pre-battle activities have been noted, and all effects on you right now are being tracked very carefully.

Good luck!  I'm going to be ruthless with you.  I won't be pulling any punches - he will go all out on you, and he will do his best to kill you, and use all of his resources, other than the staff, against you.  I hope that you live, my friend, because I'd hate to see your character - or anyone else's - die...

-----

Animus, your footfalls do not appear to have been heard by anyone, nor have you been noticed by anyone.  You are close enough to hear and observe what is going on, though.


----------



## dkoz (May 1, 2002)

"Luck be with you Jansson."

_ Desimus spreads out away from the rest of the party.  He is carrying his loaded crossbow at his hip.  As the mage prepares for the fight Desimus peers intently at the staff and asks himself silently, "I wonder if it weighs more than 5 pounds?"_









*OOC:*


 Does it look like it is move than 5 pounds Gnome? Desimus is thinking about using Mage Hand if need be.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 1, 2002)

Desimus - the answer to your question is - *yes*.  The staff is quite slender.  It does appear that it could weigh less than five pounds, although it is really long - around 5 feet.  By length alone, even though it is slender, it could be 5 pounds, perhaps even more.

If you are planning on doing anything, please roll initiative...


----------



## Creamsteak (May 1, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Do we roll initiative with a 10 or a 20? Do we use some kind of dice-bot? Where do I access it? I rolled on my desk, this is what I recieved 





 

Initiative (d10): 4 + 2 = 6
Initiative (d20): 14 + 2 = 16

Animus will take advantage of his current obscurity. He will not risk being spotted yet.









*OOC:*


 I forgot to log in to Animus, I will try to remember from now on.


----------



## Jarval (May 1, 2002)

Initiative: 15 + 7 = 22

Unslinging the gun and passing it to Shardorn, Jansson draws his sword and charges Jirlai.

Attacking with MW Shortsword +8 to hit, AC 18 (taking into account the charge mods).


----------



## dkoz (May 1, 2002)

Init: 6 + 2 = 8 

_ Desimus holds any actions.  He keeps his eyes on the fight, but at the first sign of trouble he will cast Mage Hand on the staff and move it 15ft into the air and hopefully out of reach._


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2002)

*OOC:*


Init 3+2=5







Syld keeps a close eye to the duel, if he sees anybody trying to cheat he manifests _Astral Construct I_ with 'Additional Attacks'.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 1, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Gnomeworks, did you roll Nathan's Move Silently check, to see if he could move quietly (and _invisibly_) bhind Jirlai?


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 2, 2002)

*Jansson vs. Jirlai*

First - Hand, yes I did.  I'm not going to tell you what you got, though.  Your job to judge what you got, and act accordingly...

creamsteak - we use d20 for initiative.  

---

*Initiatives*...
Jansson - *22*
Jirlai and Animus - *16*
Desimus - *8*
Syld - *5*
Nathan - *Unknown*

Jansson takes the straight-forward approach and charges Jirlai.

_Jansson gets a 10, and +8 is 18, which is a hit.  Jansson deals *6 points* of damage to *Jirlai*._


Jirlai grimaces as the halfling's sword slides into him.  He gestures with his hand and speaks a simple phrase, and three glowing shards of ice fly forth from his fingertips (_Magic Missile_, for those of the magical persuasion among the party who would recognize it) and slam into Jansson with a shower of red and purple sparks. 

_Jirlai gets a 24 for overcoming Jansson's SR, more than enough.  His spell deals *9 points* of damage to *Jansson*._

Animus continues to hide, staying out of view and observing the confrontation.


Desimus and Syld observe the battle, readying themselves if Jirlai should go against his word.


Nathan remains invisible, and it appears that Jirlai has not seen or heard him.  He has managed to maneuver around Jirlai and is currently standing behind the rock upon which Jirlai had been sitting (if you wanted to be somewhere else, just say so, but I assumed that you were aiming to get behind Jirlai).

---

That's the first round.  Jirlai has suffered 6 points, and Jansson has suffered 9, two points of which count as subdual damage.


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 2, 2002)

Animus is "accidently" manifesting compression durring this round. "Accidently," as in that I (the player) did start it, but as far as my character is concerned it happened spontaneously. 









*OOC:*


 I will use orange for my "mental" conversations with myself if that color is not already used for something else. 







"What is this feeling... this tingling in my head?"

"This has happened before... but what does it do? Is this more of the suffering I have to take because I did something wrong? Why is this always happening to me!" 






Animus Abdicer Manifesting Compression
Note that my skin turns bluish and my eyes whiten when manifesting.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 2, 2002)

Sahgrim looks how his partner is not faring too well, and prepares to attack Jirlai if necessary...

Initiative: 16+2=18

(Sahgrim still has his bow out and his crossbow with an arrow, but he won't use it to attack yet, he readies his action so if Jirlai spots Nathan though, he will fire at Jirlai if he tries to reclaim his staff or harm Nathan)


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2002)

Jansson yelps as Jirlai's magic hits him.  He swings again at the mage, hoping to distract him from his spellcasting.


Did I get an Attack of Opportunity against Jirlai when he cast _Magic Missile_?


----------



## Zhure (May 2, 2002)

*Osius*

Initiative = 5+2 (dex) = 7

Oops, forgot to chime in yesterday.

Osius stands ready with morningstar in hand and if things go bad, he will manifest Burst and try to run in and help. There's not much else he can do.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 2, 2002)

*OOC:*


 That's a good a place as any for Nathan to be. Oh, Initiative = 18 (roll) + 2 (Dex) = 20! 







_Nathan moves around to where Jirlai was, and assesses the situation, readying his crossbow again..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 3, 2002)

*Jansson vs. Jirlai, Round 2*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *Did I get an Attack of Opportunity against Jirlai when he cast Magic Missile? *




Yes, you should have.  I'll go through that right now.

---

[Round 1]
Seeing that Jirlai is casting a spell, Jansson quickly slashes at him with his short sword again.

_Jansson gets a 13, and +6 is a 19, a hit!  He deals *5 points* to *Jirlai*._

Jirlai grimaces as he is hit.

_Concentration check, and gets a 17, which is successful._

However, Jirlai manages to cast his spell.
[/Round 1]

-----

*Initiatives*
Jansson - *22 *
Nathan - *20*
Sahgrim - *18*
Jirlai and Animus - *16 *
Desimus - *8* (no action)
Osius - *7*
Syld - *5* (no action)

Jansson swings out at the mage, hoping simply to hit him.

_Jansson gets an 11, and +6 is a 17, a hit!  He inflicts *3 points* of damage to *Jirlai*._


Nathan readies his crossbow, looking over the situation.


Sahgrim holds his weapon at the ready, preparing to use it if Jirlai even begins to cheat.


Animus suddenly shrinks.

Jirlai, a look of intense concentration upon his face, begins casting again.

Jansson attempts to get a hit in on him with his sword to break the sorceror's concentration.

_Jansson gets a 1, a fumble!_

Rather than stick Jirlai, Jansson decides to throw his shortsword out back towards the staircase.  It doesn't hit anyone, although it lands only a few feet from the stairs (roughly 20 feet from where the two are fighting).

Jirlai smiles slightly once his spell is completed, and reaches out to touch Jansson.

_Jirlai gets a 19, which is a touch.  Red and purple sparks fly, but Jirlai gets a 17, more than enough to beat Jansson's SR.  *Jansson* takes *13 points* of damage._

(That was a _Vampiric Touch_ BTW, for those who would know it).

Where Jirlai touched Jansson, a slightly bluish color begins to spread.  Energy is transferred visibly from the halfling to the sorcerer.

_Jirlai gains *13 temp hit points* from his spell._


Osius readies his morning star.

-----

Damage taken thus far...

Jansson - *20* (HP - 15/28) (2 points of damage so far are subdual)
Jirlai - *3* (remember, he took damage from earlier fights, that has been included here)

---

Jirlai looks around, mildly annoyed.

"Halfling." He says, addressing Jansson. "Retrieve your weapon.  I will not fight an unarmed man."

He smiles coldly. "Unless you wish to die now... which you will eventually, anyway.  You may back down, if you so wish, but you must then take my followers and run, and leave me to my business, or you can return Keth and Shardorn to me, and perhaps collect the Crystal... but if you decide to retrieve your weapon and finish what you have started, you shall remain in this combat, receive no aid from your friends, and die at my hands."


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 3, 2002)

Animus will Refocus.


----------



## Jarval (May 3, 2002)

Jansson nods to Jirlai.  "My thanks.  I will retrive my weapon, and we shall finish what we have started here."

Jansson goes over to pick up his sword, then again charges Jirlai, swinging at him with all his force.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 4, 2002)

*Jansson vs. Jirlai, Round 3*

Initiatives
Jansson - *22 *
Nathan - 20 (no action)
Sahgrim - 18 (no action)
Jirlai and Animus - *16 *
Desimus - 8 (no action) 
Osius - 7 (no action)
Syld - 5 (no action) 

Jansson surges forth at Jirlai, his shortsword in hand.

_Jansson gets a 20, a crit!  He then gets a 9, and +6 and +2 from the charge is 17, a hit!  Jansson deals *12 points* of damage to *Jirlai*._


Animus refocuses.

Jirlai grimaces in pain, takes a short step away from the halfling, and casts a spell.

_Jirlai takes a 5 ft. step away._

Jansson swings out with his sword to try to stop the sorceror's casting.

_Jansson gets a 7, and +6 is 13, not enough to hit._

Three glowing shards of ice dart forth from Jirlai's hand and slam into the halfling's chest. (_Magic Missile_).  Red and purple sparks fly once more...

_Jirlai gets a 26 on his roll to beat Jansson's SR, a success.  Jirlai's spell deals *12 points* of damage to *Jansson*._

---

Damage taken thus far...

Jansson - *32* (HP - 3/28 [2 points are subdual])
Jirlai - *15*


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 4, 2002)

Animus manifests Burst and takes a double move action to move in between the Jirlai and Jannsen (in the 5 ft. space) 

"Where the Hell is my sister? Which one of you knows? What the hell have you done with her! Where is she!"









*OOC:*


 All the words that Animus attempts to speak are useless, under the lack of tongue. What others think he is trying to say, is up to them to decide.


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2002)

Taking advantage of the distraction provided by seemingly insane man who has just interrupted the fight (Animus), Jansson manifests _Vigor_ again.

Jansson will manifest defensively if needed.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 4, 2002)

Animus catches Jirlai by surprise.

"What the hell!" Jirlai yells at him, then regains his calm. "Nevermind.  Jansson... you have gained an unfair advantage... this creature seems to have come between us..."

He smiles coldly once more, and the action seems to be more out of habit than thought. "You have fought well, halfling.  You have won my respect for your ferocity, and honor."

He looks around at the group. "You may continue on with your quest.  By all means, take what you have come here for.  I shall not interfere... for now."

He then looks at Animus.

"Hmm... and take this one with you... he may prove useful to you eventually... but beware of Illithids!  This plot is thicker than you think... there is more than meets the eye..."

Jirlai then faces Jansson. "I have told you this, as a reward for fighting well.  I do not kill the honorable, there are so few left in the world - therefore, I shall take my leave.  We shall meet again, halfling, and when we do... we shall finish what we have started here."

With that, he quickly grabs his staff, and runs down to the end of the cavern opposite of where the humanoids and earth elementals are.  He appears to run through a wall, as he disappears from sight completely.

Shardorn looks around for a moment, then realizes what happened. "No!  Keth, quick, run after him!  Don't let him get away!"

The big orc nods and begins running after the sorceror.

Shardorn turns to address the group. "I know that we haven't been together that long.  I regret that, because you are doing the right thing by searching for the parts of the *Psionicle*.  I set you on this quest, albeit unintentionally... now it seems that you are being drawn in of your own accord.  I leave now to follow Jirlai, who might lead us to Ratheqar.  If we manage to take out Ratheqar, then our job and yours are that much easier."

She pulls out the wand she used earlier, and hands it to Osius. "Keep this... without me, you have no healing... one day, we will meet again.  Until then, use this!" She then hands him Jansson's gun. "You need this more than us, as well... and I can't use it, and Keth prefers his greataxe."

With that, she takes off after the orc, who was waiting for her by the wall.  She passes him and runs through the wall, clipping her shoulder as she misjudges where the non-visible doorway is.  They both make it through, and just as they do, a wall of solid ice appears in front of the wall where they were, apparently completely covering the exit the three had used.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 4, 2002)

_Nathan lowers his crossbow as he fades into visibility._

"Well... that went... poorly..."


----------



## Dalamar (May 4, 2002)

_"Now that... was interesting."_

Syld ponders on what just happened and tries to sort it all out. Then his eyes widen.
_"Illithid! He mentioned the illithid! Dang!"_

He starts pacing in a small circle, mumbling to himself.


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 4, 2002)

Animus takes a short dash off to follow Jirlai, but is cut off by a wall of ice. He turns around and looks at the group, with some kind of deranged look on his face. 

"Who has my sister? Is it him? Is it you? Why won't anyone answer me!?!"







Animus thinks to himself, with strange anger and hatred... then just as suddenly as he dashed in between the fight he kneels onto a rock... and begins turn from his blue hue, back to his normal flesh tones. 

"Where am I? Who are you people? Where is my sister?"

Animus stands up... and looks over at the group. He has a frown on his face, and looks calm. He seems to be dazed, and he waves at the party in a greeting manner. 

"Can any of you sense me? Can any of you hear me?"


----------



## dkoz (May 4, 2002)

_Desimus walks up to Jansson and claps him softly on his back._ 

"Well fought good friend! I wish I could attend to your wounds, but I am out of means of healing. The news of the Illithid does not bode well of our future."

_Desimus eyes the Animus intensely._

"You are that Jirlai seems to be a person of honor, otherwise you might have caused the death of us all."

_ He turns and addresses the rest of the humanoids_









*OOC:*


 Desimus tries to use is Diplomacy (+6) to its fullest during the following speech.







"We will keep our promise of freeing all of you, but our group has some unfinished business to attend to in these tunnels.  We are looking for a large crystal that the Thri'Kreen might be heavily protecting.  Do any of you have an idea of where the Kreen might keep an item like this? We would appreciate any assistance you might offer whether it be information or physical help.  You may come with us or try to find your own way out, it is your choice. Here take these weapons of mine and strip these dead Kreen of theirs so you may defend yourselves."

_Desimus hands one dagger and his shortspear to any willing humanoid_


----------



## dkoz (May 4, 2002)

edit: double post


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 4, 2002)

"Illthid? What are you talking about? What did I do?"

-Thoughts still unheard by the majority


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2002)

Jansson winces as Desimus claps him on the back.  "Thank you for your concern my friend.  I have a few tattoos that my aid me somewhat."   Touching one of the tattoos on his arm, some of his wounds close.

"Hmm, I was ill prepared for the mage to have any healing.  And we have lost both Keth and Shardorn.  I think that fight could have gone better for us.  Still, Jirlai stood by his word."

Turning to Animus, Jansson shakes his hand.  "My thanks to you.  Without your well-timed interruption I doubt I would still be standing."

He then moves over to the dead 'Kreen, searching them for any more of the crystal wedges.

I'll active two of my tattoos of LBA.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 5, 2002)

(I'm assuming that Animus is not used to talking to others, btw the telepath variant rule from rpgcosmos includes this ability: free telepathic communication with one creature per round out to 10'/class level (as Lesser Mindlink except requires common language))

Sahgrim circles his seemingly new ally and thinks for a moment, "I got it!"

Sahgrim talks to the stranger telepathically, <<Who are you?  What are you doing here?  Are you here to help?>>


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 5, 2002)

Gritting his teeth as his mind is parleyed with others words, Animus tries to recall when the last person did this same thing to him. He can't remember despite trying for quite a while. He then turns and looks at his interpreter. Communicating through thoughts... 

"My Name is Animus, the Abdicerer. I have another name... but it has been a long time since I ever heard it spoken to me. My old name... is lost on me. My new name is that of the Soul Rebuker... a religeous name given to me for my acts of forgiveness... but once again my mind loses me. I have an inconsistent memory, but I have long forgoten the cause. Maybe I just bumped my head as a child." 

"I can't remember why I am here... but it undoubtedly involved recovering my sister. Have you seen her? Do you know who has her? I can't remember why I am 'here' exactly... but I know what purpose it was to serve. I can predict that my previous actions involved tracking down my sister, and it must have led me here." 

"My sister was twelve when I last saw her. I can't remember how long ago that was. I can't remember a damn thing, except that she was beautiful, and she was kind. If I see her again... at least one more time, maybe I can find out about my past.

"You ask me for help? Am I here to help... wait -Who are you? I can tell you this, if your intentions do not involve harming my sister, I will help you if you agree to help me. The only 'help' I ask for, is that you aid me if we come across my sister." 

"Here is what I know, I am from a small rural town. Some time ago I lost my tongue to a brutish man that I cannot remember his name, but his face will never escape me. Later that night my sister was missing from the campsite we had occupied, and I went in search of her. After searching for a few hours, I fell unconsious and since then I have been in search of my sister."

"Lastly, that man just spoke of Illthid. What was he talking about? He also mentioned that I did some harm, whatever I did, I appologise. I realize it will be hard for you to convey my thoughts for them, but would you please appologise for me?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 5, 2002)

Sahgrim will relay the conversation to his friends, then start talking to Animus again (I'm assuming everyone will agree to help him)

<<We will help you in your quest for your sister, right now we are looking for a very dangerous set of artifacts, who the Illithid seem to be after.  I have never met an Illithid myself however so I cannot describe exactly how strong they are, but I want to warn you that this is a dangerous mission, are you up for it? 

If so, I can translate for you to the others if you wish.>>


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 5, 2002)

"I accept your offer, telepath. Illthid... why can't I remember what an Illthid is? Grrr... challenges or no challenge, nothing will stop me from finding my sister. I have no debts in my life to artifacts, but I see no reason that I would not help you."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *He then moves over to the dead 'Kreen, searching them for any more of the crystal wedges.*



Jansson finds three crystal wedges.  He also finds 23 gold and 9 silver in various pouches distributed among the 'Kreens.



> *I'll active two of my tattoos of LBA. *



Jansson gains *10 hit points* from his tattoos.


----------



## Zhure (May 5, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius clings to the wand given to him by Shardorn.

"That didn't go as well as I hoped. Do we try to chip through the wall of ice or go somewhere else?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 5, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Remember, everyone, that the staircase you had come through to get into this large cavern had been blocked off from above, but that the wall of ice had not been used to block the staircase heading down.


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2002)

Syld snaps out of his mumbling.
_"I think we should head down. If the 'Kreen get through that ice wall, we'll be in trouble."_


----------



## Creamsteak (May 5, 2002)

"Wherever you are headed, I have as good a chance to find my sister going one way as another. I will follow."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 5, 2002)

(Sahgrim will communicate to the group whatever Animus is saying if he can, unless it is directed specifically at him...)

"We should first look for that gem, I believe that the sorceror mentioned something about it that might help us locate it.  Does anyone remember anything?  Or, perhaps we could talk to some of the workers here..."

(If the group does talk to some of the workers, Sahgrim will detect lies via Psycho Inquisitor)


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2002)

_"Actually, I think the gem is right beneath us. Or atleast there was a strong psionic aura before we started fighting."_


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2002)

*Osius*

"Down the staircase it is then, barring any better ideas."

 Osius manifested LBA awhile back and was still down 4 hps at that time. Either there was no reply or I missed it .


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Actually, I think the gem is right beneath us. Or atleast there was a strong psionic aura before we started fighting." *




"Down sounds good to me then."

Jansson taps gently on the ice wall with his sword.  "Just as well.  I doubt this would give way easily."


----------



## dkoz (May 6, 2002)

"Down it is then."

[OOC Gnome, did any of the workers respond to Desimus's offer earlier?[/OOC]


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 6, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


No, they just continue to mill around, gems in hand.  It appears that they were too far away to hear you - but they could also just be ignoring you.







You head down the staircase you had been on before, ducking below the wall of ice that now blocks the way heading up, and descend into the depths.

You emerge into another large cavern, much larger than the one above.  Pillars of stone - gleaming and polished, not like the rough, rocky pillars above - abound throughout.  

A intricately designed pedestal, boasting pictographs of six gems, a round device, and a long staff (you recognize it as the *Staff of Ancient Penumbra*), is set in the center of a gleaming marble platform.  Set upon the pedestal, centered carefully upon it's surface, is a crystal that could easily be the size of a human male's fist.

Purple sparks appear spontaneously throughout the cavern at random, lighting up the cavern continuously.  Each spark appears for several moments, then disappears.  Dozens of sparks appear and disappear each moment.  On occassion, a metallic-grey spark appears on the floor when a purple spark is set upon it, although these are much smaller than the purple sparks and disappear much faster, lasting only a moment or two.

Thanks to the illumination, you can see that this room is empty.  There are no creatures other than yourself present.

Thus - purple sparks fill the room, occassionally accompanied by metallic-grey sparks when the purple sparks hit portions of the floor; a pedestal made out of crystal and depicting parts of the *Psionicle* with a big crystal on it is set on a marble platform; and large polished stone pillars abound.


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2002)

Jansson stares open mouthed at the wonder before him.  He goes over to the pedestal and walks around it, studying the crystal from every side.

"Gods, this truly is a sight to behold.

"If I may suggest so, I think Nathan or Sahgrim should take the crystal.  It may react better to one of its own discipline."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 7, 2002)

As Jansson starts to head for the pedestal, he begins to walk over a section of floor that has been touched by a metallic-grey spark.

As he does so, there is a *click*, as the piece of floor he is on (around 1' in diamater, it's a circle) depresses an inch or so.

A creaking noise emits from the ceiling above...

_The trap gets a 20 to beat the PR of the room, and succeeds..._

A huge stone pillar, similar to those around the room, rushes down towards Jansson's head...

_Jansson gets a 15 on his Reflex save, and +5 is a 20._

Jansson leaps out of the way as the pillar slams onto the floor.  As the pillar settles, metallic-grey sparks abound around the area where Jansson was standing.


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 7, 2002)

Bad Post


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 7, 2002)

"Mayhaps I could aid you... my extra skin allows me to tumble with some better odds. I could possible avoid the traps and get the gem. Is that your goal? What do you think?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 7, 2002)

(Creamsteak, perhaps multiple handles isn't so wise, you seem to get confused by them )

"If no one has any complaints, Animus has agreed to attempt getting the gem, Sahgrim adds to Animus, <<If that is the way you want it to be...>>


----------



## Zhure (May 7, 2002)

*Osius*

"One presumes it's too heavy to move telekinetically?"


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 7, 2002)

_Nathan reaches out with his mind, trying to bring the Crystal to him with _Far Hand_, concentrating as hard as he can..._


----------



## Dalamar (May 7, 2002)

_"I don't think it would be vice to go in there. Those gray sparks are technology traps. Everybody stay where you are and I'll send one of my Astral Constructs to get it."_

Syld will manifest _AC I_ with wings to grap the gem from the pedestal and instruct it to touch nothing more than the gem.


----------



## dkoz (May 7, 2002)

_ Desimus stares wide eyed at the crystal._
"It is truly beautiful."_ are the only words that escape his mouth._

_Knowing that it is out of his area of expertise, Desimus stands guard at the entrance to the room while the others try to get to the gem ._


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2002)

Looking a little suprised, Jansson carfully retraces his steps back to the door of the room and stands guard with Desimus.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 8, 2002)

Jansson returns carefully to the group to stand by Desimus, managing to avoid any metallic-grey spark covered areas.

Nathan concentrates incredibly hard, and the crystal seems to lift off of the pedestal barely an inch.  However, it does not move towards the group.  Even so, sweat begins to visibly bead upon Nathan's forehead from the strain of holding up the gem.

Syld concentrates as well, and a small bat-like creature forms a few feet from his position.  He mentally instructs it, and it flies forth to the gem.  

It lifts the gem up carefully, and along with Nathan's assistance, manages to bring it back to the group.  It sets it upon the floor in front of Nathan, and then dissipates.

As the crystal is removed from the pedestal, sparks stop appearing throughout the room.  Only a small area, around 10 feet in diameter, centered on the crystal, continues to produce purple and metallic-grey sparks.

---

The crystal itself appears to be completely flawless, although you can easily tell that it is natural in all ways.  It is exquisitely smooth, resembling a large pebble from a riverbed.  It appears to give off a faint purplish glow, although this is barely perceptible even in the diminished glow.

---

Desimus and Jansson, there are no Thri-Kreen or other creatures coming down the staircase.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 8, 2002)

_Nathan kneels down and picks up the Crystal at his feet._

"Is it not a strange fate that we should suffer so much fear and doubt for so small a thing?" 

_Nathan gazes into it lovingly, as if it were... precious... to him._


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 8, 2002)

"So what good is this crystal? Does it serve a purpose? You could tell me... but come to think of it, I will probably forget."

Animus is making a Knowledge: Psionics check (+3 rank)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 8, 2002)

"Perhaps I should examine it, as you said it may respond to the practitioner with the corresponding discipline..."

(Sahgrim will attempt a Knowledge: psionics check as well and will examine it himself if possible)


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2002)

"Sahgrim, why don't you and Nathan examine it once we've got out of here.  We've got the crystal so I think it's about time to leave."

Jansson unslings the gun again and continues to guard the doorway, listening for any sound of 'Kreen approaching (Listen +2)


----------



## Zhure (May 8, 2002)

*Osius*

"I think the way we came in is compromised. I can summon it up in my memory but I think we need to find a better way out, unless Syld can use an Astral Construct to dig a way out."


----------



## Dalamar (May 8, 2002)

_"I don't think they're strong enough for digging. Besides, I would propably run out of power before we could get out of here as I can't make them very stable yet."_


----------



## dkoz (May 8, 2002)

"My guess would be that the ice walls might have dissipated by now or will soon (Knowledge Arcana +6). It would have to be very powerful arcane magic to stay up for a long time.  The only problem with that is the Kreen will be able to get through also. I suggest extreme caution."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 8, 2002)

Nathan picks up the crystal, and suddenly a nimbus of clear light surrounds him.  It goes away after a few moments, though it leaves you awed.

Nathan - you feel as though you have sudden newfound powers.  Knowledge that you did not have before comes flowing through your mind...

_What the crystal does, exactly, will be explained in the OoC thread._

---

Animus - you know that this crystal is one in a set of six, and is a source of knowledge of powers of telepathy.  You also know that those six gems, when combined with the *Staff of Ancient Penumbra* and the *Annulus*, create the *Psionicle*, an artifact of immense psionic power.

---

Jansson - you hear nothing coming down the stairs, although you hear faint noises - they sound like clicking of some sort... (you recognize the sound as Thri-Kreen, although they sound to be far off).

---

Desimus - you are certain that the walls should have melted by now.  Even with an incredibly powerful caster, the staff wouldn't be able to create an ice wall that would last for more than 15 minutes or so.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 8, 2002)

*New Thread*

Okay, this one is getting full.  A new one has been created.

Proceed here...


----------

